# Stairwell Lighting Code



## RDC (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anyone have a rule number and quote about stairwell lighting requirements for apartments from the National Building Code of Canada? 

Have a customer that wants to alter the stair well lighting in a 3 storey walk up. Pretty sure it would be against code but want confirmation.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

RDC said:


> Does anyone have a rule number and quote about stairwell lighting requirements for apartments from the National Building Code of Canada?
> 
> Have a customer that wants to alter the stair well lighting in a 3 storey walk up. Pretty sure it would be against code but want confirmation.


 Maybe check with the municipal building inspector!

That may be under the building code!


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

RDC said:


> Does anyone have a rule number and quote about stairwell lighting requirements for apartments from the National Building Code of Canada?


Have you adopted the IBC in Canada? See 1006.


----------

